# what should I name my filly?



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

poppet, Hera, Matilda, Anais, Calypso, - I love Greek Goddess names lol


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Diva, Doll, Fancy, Chanelle, Bea, Classy, Belle, Chick, Detail, Wonder, Wicked, Dancer, Witchy, Lola, Summer, Maggie, DeeGee, Dream, Desi, Lee. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

Do you know the names of her sire/dam? I usually like to spin the name off the parent's names in some form or fashion.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

No. We rescued her and her mom before she was born. Her dad , I have no clue because her mom was on pasture with 6 stallions and no food, with 140 other horses. Sad story. we brought her mom back to health being 16.1 hands and way visible ribs- before she was born. so yeah nope have to start from scratch with names.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

How about Gracie or Bella


----------



## rschenkel (Feb 21, 2010)

I lie your name camo


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Ohh I like Lola, that suits her pretty face!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i really like camo ! shes a cute filly =]


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

I think camo is actually kinda cute...she does have a camouflage type pattern


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

when I first read your original post, I thought you had written "Cameo"... and now I really like that name!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I like Camo.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's cute!! Since her and her mama were rescues how about Destiny, Faith or Hope for a name?


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

^^^I agree - Camo works for her. Shes so cute


----------



## CheyenneGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

playing off of Camo, what about Cameo, its a little more old fashioned and feminine. 
of:
Lyric, Lyrica
Rayn, Rain
Pippa
Aponi (Ah, like apple, *PO*, like pony, Ni, like eye) it means 'Butterfly'
Tallulah (*TA* - Lu - Lah) it means 'Running Water'
Teyha (Tey, like hey, *HA*, like haha) means 'Precious'
Aiyana (Ai like eye, Ya, the A is like the one in HA, *NA*, same A sound as HA) means 'Eternal Blossom'

then there's:
Angel
Cheyenne (I'd name my new filly that except i live near cheyenne, so it'd be wierd )
Dallas

she's a cutie by the way, congrats!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking about naming her cheyenne because we rescued her up in cheyenne but that was the name of the other mare that we sold. So ya know. And I thought that would fit her but my dad didnt  lol but I like alot of these names! VERY HELPFUL!


----------



## CheyenneGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

yea, one of these days i'll get to name one cheyenne 
i'm actually bringing home an overo filly on saturday, identical to the paint in my avatar, execpt that ones is my sisters. the one i'm getting is my little sis's filly's little sis, confusing  anyways the point, i'm naming her Aspen, so i'm kinda still in naming mode. i was considering Artemis, because its possible that the name originated from the word 'artemes' which means 'strong limbed' (i'm a history major) but the ones i listed earlier were of native american origins, mostly cherokee. 
another name idea is 'Jerusa' (JA, Roo, Sa) i don't know what it means, but it was my great grandmother's name. (Blackfoot on my grandmother's side)(my grandfather is Cherokee, but his name is Harlan 'Warrior Mind', his fathe was Tosca, again don't know)

good luck on deciding! you'll no, cause it will just fit no matter what other names you find, you'll always come back to 'THE ONE'


----------



## CheyenneGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

ooh ooh! there's always Dakota. a friend of mine named her paint 'Nayeli,' its a native american name, its a Zapotec phrase meaning 'i love you' 
she calss her Eli for short.
(Nay, like Hey, El, like the letter 'L', I sounds like ee)


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a question about that filly you are getting if you dont mind? I think I saw her when I was roaming threw craigslist? am I right?? idk if I am could be daydreaming lol?


----------



## CheyenneGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

i found her on craigslist yes, i think she's listed as 'athena'









but the one in the avatar is the older sister, 'Calico LeDoux'


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yea She is going to be a beauty!!!!!!!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I like spacey names like Galaxy, Cosmo and Jupiter  
And the names Red and Blue.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

arrowsaway said:


> when I first read your original post, I thought you had written "Cameo"... and now I really like that name!



I agree. I also think Calypso was a cute idea.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

The name Detail stands out for me for some reason. Shes so cute, congrats


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Melanie, Maddie stood out to me. Camie too.


----------

